# صوت يسوع



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

صوت يسوع 
 

فمررتُ بكِ ورأيتُكِ، وإذا زمنُكِ زمن الحب. فبسطتُ ذيلي عليكِ ... وصرتِ لي."

حزقيال16: 6 ​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جميلة جدا الاية دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا بولا

نورت


----------



## وليد يوسف (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*بجد يا روزى ، كلام يسوع اللى بتختاريه مؤثر اوى ، بحس بيه بيتسلل جوا نفسى بسلاسه ، انتى ملاك المنتدى يا روز*


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ثاانكس


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*اية جميلة جداا
الرب يباركك روزي​*


----------



## happy angel (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*ايه جميلة ياقمرى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *اية جميلة جداا​*
> 
> *الرب يباركك روزي *​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا راجعة

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ايه جميلة ياقمرى*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

ويفرح قلبك يا هابي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*ايه جميله جدا يا روزى 
ميررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 ديسمبر 2010)

صوت يسوع هو صوت الحق


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *ايه جميله جدا يا روزى *​
> *ميررسى ليكى *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> صوت يسوع هو صوت الحق


 

ميرسي ليك علي مرورك

ربنا يعوضك


----------

